# Washington, DC metro area - The Stately Capital



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

I noticed that there hasn't been a Washington DC thread in this forum so here goes...

*The Capitol Building
*

Capitol Reflection by jmvazquezjr (jmv_nyc), on Flickr

*The Lincoln Memorial
*

Lincoln Memorial at Night by jeffwarta, on Flickr


The Lincoln Memorial (Explored) by Marc Perrella, on Flickr

*The Washington Monument seen from the Lincoln Memorial during sun rise.
*

Washington Monument by Fabrizio_Italy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

World War II Memorial. The Washington Monument is in the background.


World War II Memorial fountains with lit Washington Monument in background by JasonianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

World War II Memorial


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread for the great capital.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Howard Theatre by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

National Gallery of Art


National Gallery of Art; Pei's Glass Pyramids by JonathanWolfson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Jefferson Memorial


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Martin Luther King Memorial


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

July Sunset over Washington by clif_burns, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

DC's Olympic Torch by Paul Sirajuddin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Dusk Glass by masochismtango, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

GWU Hospital & Metro Escalator by whutchins1, on Flickr

Kennedy center


Super Moon Over Kennedy Center, Washington D.C. by Big J 491, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Judiciary Square, Washington, DC by oscarpetefan, on Flickr


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Washington monument is so beautiful. Too bad they were doing renovations on it when I was there on July.

Good job, Vakai, I love this city.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Washington monument is so beautiful. Too bad they were doing renovations on it when I was there on July.
> 
> Good job, Vakai, I love this city.


Hey MZ, it's good to know that you enjoyed your stay. Feel free to share some of your pics in this thread. I'm going to add some pics that i took recently as well.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW gorgeous pictures of DC!!! Never seen such beautiful pics of Washington!!! :applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

it's such a wonderful city, nice photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wonderful thread full of great pics.

DC is beautiful, grand.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

I miss DC a lot!


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Great thread Vakai, beautiful pictures :cheers1:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Northon!  After several months of not posting here i think it's time for some updates. 

Key bridge boathouse, DC


Under the bridge by Aperturef64, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*National Harbor, Maryland*


Buildings along the Potomac River waterfront at night, in National Harbor, Maryland. by AppalachianViews.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cherry blossom season*


A Cherry Blossom Sunrise Dance by FallsTrailSteve, on Flickr


A walk in the clouds by idashum, on Flickr


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

How's the weather in the city now?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Washington DC :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! That this amazing city, full of color, life and breath! Perfect !!! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Washington DC tidal basin with Rosslyn Virginia skyline in the background*


Washington DC Tidal Basin with Japanese Cherry Blossoms and Rosslyn VA Skyline in Background by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Capitol Hill, DC*


Capitol Hill Night Scene by Jim.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*DC.*


Q Street by ekelly80, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Basilica of the National Shrine of Conception, DC*


Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception Washington, DC by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*First division monument with the Eisenhower Building in background, DC*


First Division Monument - Washington, DC by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Arlington Virginia*



Kangaroo MZ said:


> How's the weather in the city now?


It's summer so there'll be many really hot and humid days. 


Arlington VA (Rosslyn), December 2007 by Jim.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## dinkie (Mar 23, 2014)

Well designed and organised city. a Stately capital indeed


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Vakai said:


> Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception Washington, DC by mbell1975, on Flickr


Omg I've been here. Catholic University, right? Good times.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Omg I've been here. Catholic University, right? Good times.


It's the same area.  The Basilica is a two minute drive from Catholic University but it's completely independent from the university. 

According to wikipedia



> The Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception is a prominent Latin Rite Catholic basilica. The shrine is the largest Catholic church in the United States, the largest church of any kind in the western hemisphere, the eighth largest church building in the world, and the tallest habitable building in Washington, D.C.


 More here.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brookside Garden in Wheaton Maryland*


Brookside Garden by ehpien, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Observation Tower at National Air and Space Museum in Chantilly Virginia*


Observation Tower at National Air and Space Museum - Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center - Chantilly VA by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Vakai said:


> It's the same area.  The Basilica is a two minute drive from Catholic University but it's completely independent from the university.
> 
> According to wikipedia
> 
> More here.


Actually it's less than two minute drive. Like side by side. I remember our bus parked close to the basilica and we just walked to the university cafeteria. Didn't know it's independent. Nice memories! 

Vakai, you're doing a nice job.


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rayburn house office building in DC.*

I love this statue. 


Rayburn House Office Building Washington, DC by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice Photos!


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Very Nice places in USA!!

more images!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spy Museum by Steve Holsonback, on Flickr
Washington DC by Ryszard Ryczek, on Flickr
Lincoln Memorial, Washington, DC (2020) by David Enzel, on Flickr
2020.09.12 DC Street, Washington, DC USA 256 50241 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Washington


----------

